# Fruelu Mughar



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I live in northern Minnesota but I'm not a native so I don't ski or snowboard or even thrive in this place during the looooong winter. So I kept myself busy this year working on props and may newest completed creation is this... Fruelu Mughar - a forest troll.










Other pics of Fruelu are here: Troll pictures by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great work, Hawk


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! That looks great! Its sooo... creepy! Great work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice, awesome job!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicely done. Adding the hair really took it over the top. That's a piece to be proud of.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! That's great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool... Are those eyes glowing? LOVE it!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic Prop HH! The pose on this guy is awesome. Very original creation!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey thats awesome Hawks...
what is it covered with and is that the switch on the back for the eyes
the hair is perfect
you should write up a how too


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I love this guy too! He's my absolute favorite prop I've ever made.



Ghostess said:


> Very cool... Are those eyes glowing? LOVE it!


Yep, they're Amber LEDs. He's not animated and he's going to be in a corner of my yard that I don't decorate and since he'll be kinda tucked under a huge pine tree - I'm hoping the eyes will draw some attention to him.



Lilly said:


> Hey thats awesome Hawks...
> what is it covered with and is that the switch on the back for the eyes
> the hair is perfect...


I built the basic frame out of pvc and chicken wire and covered it with mache. Yep that is the battery clip. I'm thinking I'm going to add a little hair-covered pouch for the battery to sit in so it's not noticed. This guy is very little so even the little ToTs could see the battery. And we just can't have that!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice prop HHH...I like everything about him - outstanding!!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Way cool!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that is creepy . very awsome job, i love it


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

he is really great! how big is he? he is going to look amazing under the tree!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice, awesome Troll !!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow very nice! CREEPY!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very, very cool. That little dude looks real.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice and scary!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow that is totally wicked! I could use a couple little guys like that for my display this year since I'm going with a dark faerie tale kinda theme.

-TM


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Love it!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of him in your display.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice! Great work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very cute. I want him, please. (I said please).

He reminds me of the little wiki-tiki's in the Aloha Scooby-Doo movie.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments. I really enjoyed making him and hope he looks as cool and creepy on Halloween night as I have him pictured in my head.



bolt said:


> he is really great! how big is he? he is going to look amazing under the tree!


He's about 2.5 feet tall....very little.



Lady Nyxie said:


> Very cute. I want him, please. (I said please)....


Aah...at least you used your manors...but I'm sorry to say he's part of our family now. The dog has taken a backseat to this guy...and the child is getting close to being 2nd to him too! LOL


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I see Fruelu has a walking stick but those look like runner's legs to me. So I'm guessing the stick is really a club! Really nice work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm constantly amazed at the sculpture talent of this group. When I eventually have moola, maybe I'll give it a go. I'm just afraid hat it will turn out like, and I'd hate to lose any respect for me.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

But how will you know SI unless you try?

Heh...I made a rhyme!!!

You might amaze and surprise yourself...give it a go...it's fun! Especially if you don't have an exact image you are trying to create. Just let it go and see what comes out!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love that little guy!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh that is just too freaking awesome. I like your placement idea too... put him somewhere away from all props just amongst the foliage... it'll make him 10 times creepier. Well done!!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! He is a very cool little guy!
Great work!! Please post a how-to!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the forest troll! Too cool. Lots of character. Do you have any more pictures of different angles? I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Why yes I do, DS. Here's a bunch of other pics of him: Troll pictures by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never done a How-To before...maybe I could try and work something up and hope it makes sense?! I'll see what I can do, but feel free to ask any questions...I'll be happy to answer if I can.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the framework pics. Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good job. Yes, you need to put together a how-to for this little guy.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

What's his head made from?
Did you start out with a wig head?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow this is just awsome !!! i may just have to make myself one, what do you find best to use for paper mache ? is newpaper ok ? also what paint do you use ? great job !!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

midnight_moon said:


> What's his head made from?
> Did you start out with a wig head?


Yep, I started with a foam wig head, I cut off the bottom jaw and part of the neck. Then I glued the bottom jaw back on in the open position. I also cut out the eyes so that I could put in an eye with LED lights in it.



grim reaper said:


> wow this is just awsome !!! i may just have to make myself one, what do you find best to use for paper mache ? is newpaper ok ? also what paint do you use ? great job !!!


By the suggestions of some of my peers, I use a material called pulp mache which you can by at some arts & crafts. You just add water and mix it up then you apply it to your form and when it dries you have a nice solid prop. I love this stuff. It's a lot stronger than paper mache seems to be. For paint, I use a basic water-based paint.

And thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

This little guy is awesome! Enjoyed the progress pix. wow


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You did great work. I love this guy. Thanks for the extra pictures.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HHH.. he looks good in just plain ole white or grey also......like a ghost troll


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, AMAZING


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww he is soooooooooooooooooooo cute! I want an army of these litlle guys! my dear mother will love to be a brood mamma to such an adorible bunch of blood thirsty jumbies!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow HHH, that's great! I can see why he's your favorite ever. Your hard work definitely shows.

Liam


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

just out of curiosity -- is fruelu mughar a real name out of some folklore or story or something or is it a name you made up? Suits the little guy to a T lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am really digging the troll, very cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Just plain cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep coming back to this sculpt. It would be neat to be able to buy a small army of these and place them in the yard!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

VERY,VERY cool prop, you did a incredable job!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I wanted to do an army of goblin type things in my yard and this is a very good model to start from.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments!

Revenant - It's actually a name I made up. I found a few name generators online and sifted through a ton of names. I found certain sounds that I liked and then put pieces of names together and Fruelu Mughar came out! Okay so this is a little corny - I know - but I would actually say the name out loud and look at him to see if the name fit.

HibLaGrande - he was pretty simple to make....well the main form was. Look through the progress pics on my Photobucket acct and you'll see how I started with him. PVC, chicken wire wrapped in duct tape, a wig head and pulp mache! Good luck and I wanna see pics if you start making them!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job on this. Especially the long, boney fingers. Nicely done.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really great work there. I like how you built up the joints and forearms.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He's sooooooooo cute! I have a soft spot for trolls and goblins (and all other matter of Unseelies). He'd go nicely in my faery room (yes, I have a room entirely dedicated to Faeries).....


----------

